# Birmingham Theological Seminary vs. Christ Theological Seminary



## t_thornton83 (Mar 13, 2014)

I am currently an undergraduate student, however, both BTS and CTS allow undergrads to complete graduate credit towards a certificate that can later be transferred to a MA program after a student attains a baccalaureate degree. Both seminaries offer MAs in apologetics (though Birmingham does not yet offer the program in its entirety online); I was curious as to whether anyone on the board could offer some advice as to which program is better? I know that CTS has some theonomic leanings, and I've even heard that FV is gaining a foothold there (though it would seem that Michael Butler rejects it); nevertheless, the courses offered in apologetics/philosophy look top-notch. On the other hand, BTS is a member of ARTS, and I have also heard good things about their MA program; though it is not clear whether they take a strictly presuppositional approach. Other options are welcome also, but these are the two programs that seem to best fit not only my particular circumstances, but also my areas of interest. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Hamalas (Mar 13, 2014)

Question: what are your goals for going to seminary? Are you planning on pursuing a call in the Gospel ministry or are you interested in working specifically in the field of apologetics? Or do you have something else in mind?


----------



## Jake (Mar 13, 2014)

If by Christ Theological Seminary you mean the RPCUS seminary, then I would highly FV influence, as the RPCUS has come out very strong against these doctrines from the beginning.


----------



## arapahoepark (Mar 13, 2014)

I heard CTS is not too great nor well thpught out. I got that from someone on here...i forgot who. I am sure you'll find him if you type in Christ Theological seminary on the board.
Birmingham I think is ARTS accredited, an independent group of reformed seminaries who have good standards, they accredited Greenville and Puritan seminaries with some others. Soif I were you and those were the choices I think the answer is obvious.


----------



## t_thornton83 (Mar 13, 2014)

I am particularly interested in the field of apologetics, however, I have no aversion to further pursuing a M.Div. or PhD after completing an MA. In other words, the pastoral ministry is a possibility. However, my immediate goal is to pursue an apologetics/philosophy degree; I hope that helps, and thank you.


----------



## Hamalas (Mar 13, 2014)

Have you looked into Westminster in Philly? They are the Mecca for Pressuppositional stuff.


----------



## t_thornton83 (Mar 14, 2014)

I am a big fan of Oliphint's work and I would agree that Westminster would be ideal. However, finances would be an issue. I was considering one of these schools not only because of the pressupositional emphasis, but also because I can take many of the course on the web while still an undergraduate (though I have not investigated Westminster's options). Perhaps my financial situation will improve and I could transfer to Westminster in the future; I'm simply trying to get a jump start at the moment.


----------



## t_thornton83 (Mar 16, 2014)

I was also curious about Whitefield College/Seminary. Would you recommend it Ben? I still have some undergraduate studies to complete and I will be transferring from the junior college I am currently attending.


----------



## Worddoer (Apr 4, 2014)

I am in the M.A.P.A. presently. Professor Butler is excellent. They require two calls with the professor each course. Part of the call is an inquisition on your knowledge of the subject. The other part of the call is your opportunity to clear the fog with whatever questions you have.


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 4, 2014)

t_thornton83 said:


> I was also curious about Whitefield College/Seminary. Would you recommend it Ben? I still have some undergraduate studies to complete and I will be transferring from the junior college I am currently attending.



It can't replace a brick and mortar institution but it has been a good fit for me. It is not accredited so if you're looking at going into further academic work make sure to check with whatever institutions you hope to attend to see if they will recognize your degree. That said it's a good education at a great price provided you're willing to work hard at it and keep your nose to the grindstone (it's largely at your own pace which can be a blessing and a curse). As far as apologetics go they are decidedly Clarkian which is something to be aware of. I've heard very good things about the seminary and have largely enjoyed my time at the college. I'd be happy to answer more questions if you have more.


----------

